

Parrot 1.4.0 "Mundo Cani" Released - stefano
http://www.parrot.org/news/2009/Parrot-1.4.0

======
garnet7
I'm interested to hear about Rakudo releases too.

I'm sorta saving a future weekend where I can spend some time learning Perl 6
to try it on for size. Just waiting for the news that Rakudo supports most of
what's in the Perl 6 Spec/Synopses/whatever ... just waiting to hear Rakudo
does most of what it's supposed to do.

Using Python at the moment, but am keeping an open mind toward Perl 6. Perl 5
makes me work for things a bit too much for my taste (I want more modern
features out of the box).

------
dschoon
I was kind of hoping there wouldn't be release notes, heh.

Are there speed metrics on Parrot vs CPython, SpiderMonkey, V8, etc?

~~~
draegtun
I think they've only started looking at optimization and it may not be number
1 priority yet?

[http://perlbuzz.com/2008/11/parrot-10-will-be-out-in-
march-2...](http://perlbuzz.com/2008/11/parrot-10-will-be-out-in-
march-2009.html)

